# On Being a Cop



## CuongNhuka (Jul 25, 2007)

For those who haven't read my post in "responsibities of a citizens" thread, I believe very highly in serving ones country and community. I had also decided that (to serve my country and community) I would join the Military. I had decided i would join the Marine Corps (hardest to get into, and MCMAP has it's appeal). But, I decided that might not be a good idea, the war has nothing to do with it. I was planning on going into computers (and fighting tooth and nail to go to college and get commissioned). It's more the way the Military has been treating it's Soldiers lately. I'm sure they will figure themselves out, sooner or later, I just don't want to be in while they're getting it right.
So, I decided that the Police would be a viable option. I would still be serving my community (and a little more directly), but I don't have to worry about being fined when I get out. So, as for the actual question. Does anyone know what I should do NOW while I'm still in high school. Like classes I should take, any out-of-school organizations I should join, community service, that kind of thing. Also, do I need to college to be a Cop in most mid-large cities? Or, would the police help to pay for my going to College?


----------



## MJS (Jul 25, 2007)

CuongNhuka said:


> For those who haven't read my post in "responsibities of a citizens" thread, I believe very highly in serving ones country and community. I had also decided that (to serve my country and community) I would join the Military. I had decided i would join the Marine Corps (hardest to get into, and MCMAP has it's appeal). But, I decided that might not be a good idea, the war has nothing to do with it. I was planning on going into computers (and fighting tooth and nail to go to college and get commissioned). It's more the way the Military has been treating it's Soldiers lately. I'm sure they will figure themselves out, sooner or later, I just don't want to be in while they're getting it right.
> So, I decided that the Police would be a viable option. I would still be serving my community (and a little more directly), but I don't have to worry about being fined when I get out. So, as for the actual question. Does anyone know what I should do NOW while I'm still in high school. Like classes I should take, any out-of-school organizations I should join, community service, that kind of thing. Also, do I need to college to be a Cop in most mid-large cities? Or, would the police help to pay for my going to College?


 
Some PDs have an Explorer Program.  Basically, its for young people who are interested in becoming LEOs.  The PD that I dispatch for has one.  They have the chance to learn what the duties of a LEO are, in addition to helping out at events in the city/town, going on ride alongs etc.  They do not have Police powers, can't arrest anyone, can't carry a gun, etc., but as I said, it gives them a basic idea.  In a nutshell, they fall into the Community Service field that you mentioned.

As for the classes:  While you're still in high school, if you have the chance to take a language class, I'd highly suggest that.  Spanish is, aside from English, the language that you'd probably end up using most, but any other language would be good too.  The fact that you have a skill, is something that they like.  College is definately another plus.  Criminal Justice classes would be a good thing to focus on, but again, as long as you have a degree, its going to be a plus.  Do you need any of that?  Depends on the PD.  Some PDs require a college degree.  In any case, if it comes down to you and someone else, if you had the degree and they didn't, the odds will be more in your favor. 

Once you start getting close to the point where you're actually going to be testing, I'd suggest preparing for the agility test.  Running, sit-ups, push ups, etc.  At the bookstore, you should find books with practice tests that will give you an idea as to what the written test will be like.  

Mike


----------



## arnisador (Jul 25, 2007)

A lot of places require or at least strongly prefer at least a 2-year degree. But, it varies.

The suggestion of studying Spanish is an excellent one. Military experience, including the reserves, is a good way to enter the police force. Don't overlook federal LEO positions also (FBI, Marshals Service, Border Patrol, etc.).


----------



## MJS (Jul 25, 2007)

arnisador said:


> The suggestion of studying Spanish is an excellent one. Military experience, including the reserves, is a good way to enter the police force. Don't overlook federal LEO positions also (FBI, Marshals Service, Border Patrol, etc.).


 
Great points! I forgot about those.  A guy that I work with took the State Police exam a while back.  His Military background (reserves) gave him extra points, so basically he scored 100 on the written.  The background check will be the next phase.


----------



## Carol (Jul 25, 2007)

Cuong-Nhuka,

Just a tip from someone that did study Spanish.  

Personally, I'm not a cop, nor do I work with the public...although some of my work relates to law enforcement.   Just speaking from experience, taking the Spanish I did was an excellent investment in my career.  Its offered me opportunities and edges over other candidates that I simply would not have had, without the language.  Even though my Spanish isn't perfect, it's still gotten a lot of use.  

Good luck.  Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## CuongNhuka (Jul 25, 2007)

MJS said:


> Some PDs have an Explorer Program. Basically, its for young people who are interested in becoming LEOs. The PD that I dispatch for has one. They have the chance to learn what the duties of a LEO are, in addition to helping out at events in the city/town, going on ride alongs etc. They do not have Police powers, can't arrest anyone, can't carry a gun, etc., but as I said, it gives them a basic idea. In a nutshell, they fall into the Community Service field that you mentioned.
> 
> As for the classes: While you're still in high school, if you have the chance to take a language class, I'd highly suggest that. Spanish is, aside from English, the language that you'd probably end up using most, but any other language would be good too. The fact that you have a skill, is something that they like. College is definately another plus. Criminal Justice classes would be a good thing to focus on, but again, as long as you have a degree, its going to be a plus. Do you need any of that? Depends on the PD. Some PDs require a college degree. In any case, if it comes down to you and someone else, if you had the degree and they didn't, the odds will be more in your favor.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks Mike. I had not heard of the Explorer Program, but I will look into it. I would take Spanish at school, but I doubt that the program has inproved much in the last year and half (when i was insulted by my Spanish 1-2 teacher). I could, however, get one of the numerous Chicanos/Chicas at my school to tutor me I suppose. 
Thanks for the info on College and PT/Written tests. What is kinda funny, my library has a book on the ASVAB. I don't suppose the two tests would be at all similar? Or for that matter the PT portion. I know the Military Pt test is on a slideing scale, like in high school test were perfect is 100%.


----------



## CuongNhuka (Jul 25, 2007)

arnisador said:


> A lot of places require or at least strongly prefer at least a 2-year degree. But, it varies.
> 
> The suggestion of studying Spanish is an excellent one. Military experience, including the reserves, is a good way to enter the police force. Don't overlook federal LEO positions also (FBI, Marshals Service, Border Patrol, etc.).


 
Part of the reason I'm curious about the Police helping to pay for College, is because my family can pay for 2 years of college for me. I don't suppose the Police would be able to help me? You know, re-imburse me for A's, that kinda thing. I know some buisnesses do, so I thought it was worth asking.

I'm curious about Federal LEO positions. Would they require me to leave my area? It's something I'm kinda hopeing to avoid. I would deffintly be required to move to join the Border Patrol, so thats out of the question. I'm a bet of a fence rider on that issue anyways.


----------



## CuongNhuka (Jul 25, 2007)

MJS said:


> The background check will be the next phase.


 
Would 3rd degree misdemeanor assault hold me back? It was a juvinile offense, if that matters at all.


----------



## MJS (Jul 25, 2007)

CuongNhuka said:


> Thanks Mike. I had not heard of the Explorer Program, but I will look into it. I would take Spanish at school, but I doubt that the program has inproved much in the last year and half (when i was insulted by my Spanish 1-2 teacher). I could, however, get one of the numerous Chicanos/Chicas at my school to tutor me I suppose.
> Thanks for the info on College and PT/Written tests. What is kinda funny, my library has a book on the ASVAB. I don't suppose the two tests would be at all similar? Or for that matter the PT portion. I know the Military Pt test is on a slideing scale, like in high school test were perfect is 100%.


 
To give you an idea, here is a link for the CT State Police.  On the sidebar, you'll see spots for what the selection process is like, the agility test and a few other things.


----------



## CuongNhuka (Jul 25, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> Cuong-Nhuka,
> 
> Just a tip from someone that did study Spanish.
> 
> ...


 
Thank you Carol.
Like I said to Mike, the Spanish program at my school kinda sucks. I'm thinking (since I'll probably have to go to college anyways) I could take alot of Spanish classes. What do you think?


----------



## CuongNhuka (Jul 25, 2007)

MJS said:


> To give you an idea, here is a link for the CT State Police. On the sidebar, you'll see spots for what the selection process is like, the agility test and a few other things.


 
Cool. Thanks man!


----------



## MJS (Jul 25, 2007)

CuongNhuka said:


> Part of the reason I'm curious about the Police helping to pay for College, is because my family can pay for 2 years of college for me. I don't suppose the Police would be able to help me? You know, re-imburse me for A's, that kinda thing. I know some buisnesses do, so I thought it was worth asking.


 
Its very possible, but your best bet would be to inqure with the dept. that you're looking into.



> I'm curious about Federal LEO positions. Would they require me to leave my area? It's something I'm kinda hopeing to avoid. I would deffintly be required to move to join the Border Patrol, so thats out of the question. I'm a bet of a fence rider on that issue anyways.


 
Yes, most likely you would be required to move.  One of the cops where I work is trying to become an ICE agent: Immigration and Customs Enforcement.  He was telling me that if he gets the job, he will end up moving to NY.  He was already in the Border Patrol, left that to become a cop where he is now.  Has a college degree and speaks fluent Spanish.  The odds are looking pretty good for him.


----------



## MJS (Jul 25, 2007)

CuongNhuka said:


> Would 3rd degree misdemeanor assault hold me back? It was a juvinile offense, if that matters at all.


 
Honestly, I dont know.  Its possible that could be erased from your background, over time.  In the mean time, dont get into anymore fights!  



CuongNhuka said:


> Cool. Thanks man!


 
No problem


----------



## Carol (Jul 25, 2007)

CuongNhuka said:


> Thank you Carol.
> Like I said to Mike, the Spanish program at my school kinda sucks. I'm thinking (since I'll probably have to go to college anyways) I could take alot of Spanish classes. What do you think?



Well...if you can get started in HS, I would strongly recommend it.  I can understand not wanting to work with an insulting teacher, but a language is something that takes years to build up.  Having your Spanish speaking friends can also help but (in my experience) working with friends usually doesn't have anywhere near the rigor of coursework.  

Just be careful not to sell yourself short, because you get points for what you are able to accomplish....not for what you weren't able to accomplish. You're thinking long term, and asking some interesting questions.  If you make some very good decisions now, and over the next few years, you will have a very bright future.


----------



## CuongNhuka (Jul 25, 2007)

MJS said:


> Its very possible, but your best bet would be to inqure with the dept. that you're looking into.
> 
> Yes, most likely you would be required to move. One of the cops where I work is trying to become an ICE agent: Immigration and Customs Enforcement. He was telling me that if he gets the job, he will end up moving to NY. He was already in the Border Patrol, left that to become a cop where he is now. Has a college degree and speaks fluent Spanish. The odds are looking pretty good for him.


 
I'll make some calls tomorrow, see what the skinny is on, amoungst other things, college.

That does make me want to avoid joining any Federal LEO Positions. What about state? You know, joining the State Troopers, or the like.


----------



## CuongNhuka (Jul 25, 2007)

MJS said:


> Honestly, I dont know. Its possible that could be erased from your background, over time. In the mean time, dont get into anymore fights!
> 
> No problem


 
The fight avoidence goes with out saying.

-note to self, put Mike in buddy list...-


----------



## CuongNhuka (Jul 25, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> Well...if you can get started in HS, I would strongly recommend it. I can understand not wanting to work with an insulting teacher, but a language is something that takes years to build up. Having your Spanish speaking friends can also help but (in my experience) working with friends usually doesn't have anywhere near the rigor of coursework.
> 
> Just be careful not to sell yourself short, because you get points for what you are able to accomplish....not for what you weren't able to accomplish. You're thinking long term, and asking some interesting questions. If you make some very good decisions now, and over the next few years, you will have a very bright future.


 
right, i understand. i wasn't thinking about going in and saying "i can speak spanish" more like "i can kinda speak some spanish" and explain i was taught by a freind of mine who is an El Salvidoria. since, i would probably get a female friend of mine who is from El Salvator to teach me.

THANKS CAROL! - note to self, add Carol to buddy list as well-


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Jul 26, 2007)

I have mixed feelings about the following response, but I'm going to throw it out there with the following caveat:  _I am not necessarily recommending this course of action, just letting you know about the options.

_Go talk to an armed forces recruiter.  The Army will pay for college.  Police forces _love_ to hire military types.  Many police forces will take your military time into consideration when figuring out your seniority for things like pay and vacation.  Lots of armed forces skills feed right into police work:  field medic, firearms, tactical response.

If you're really serious, you can even go for an MP assignment while you're in there.

On the downside, there's a war on.


----------



## Drac (Jul 26, 2007)

bushidomartialarts said:


> I have mixed feelings about the following response, but I'm going to throw it out there with the following caveat: _I am not necessarily recommending this course of action, just letting you know about the options._
> 
> Go talk to an armed forces recruiter. The Army will pay for college. Police forces _love_ to hire military types. Many police forces will take your military time into consideration when figuring out your seniority for things like pay and vacation. Lots of armed forces skills feed right into police work: field medic, firearms, tactical response.
> 
> If you're really serious, you can even go for an MP assignment while you're in there.


 
Cannot anything more than what has already posted..Military is an excellent leg up to LE..As far as speaking Spanish goes there were a couple of departments I heard of where that skill was HIGHLY DESIRABLE and every effort was undertaken to get that person in..


----------



## Tez3 (Jul 26, 2007)

I can't speak for your law enforcement agencies of course but over here we look for maturity as much as anything else, if someone still in their teens applies they tend to be told go away and get some life experience for a couple of years then come back. It can be anything, volunteering on charity projects, working abroad, even back packing around Europe. anything that can show you can look after yourself, not in a martial arts context but that you have learned life skills.Ex service personal are ideal in that respect but can also make bad candidates in that they can be fixed in their military ways, depends on the candidate and also what corps they were in.


----------



## Carol (Jul 26, 2007)

Tez3 said:


> Ex service personal are ideal in that respect but can also make bad candidates in that they can be fixed in their military ways, depends on the candidate and also what corps they were in.



And how long they were in.  Someone that did their four-and-out isn't going to be the same as someone that did the full 20.


----------



## jks9199 (Jul 26, 2007)

All righty then...

You might check out this link...  It's something I wrote sometime back about the application process.

Now...

You want to become a cop because you don't like how the military is treating soldiers.  You really think cops, feds, or other LEOs get treated better?  

Law enforcement is more than merely profession or career.  It's a demanding calling; being a cop WILL change how you view yourself, your family, everyone you deal with...  It's tremendously demanding, and tremendously stressful.  It's also incredibly rewarding -- even if the financial rewards suck, and the brass drives you nuts.  Others have mentioned Explorers; you can find Explorers or similar programs sponsored by many police departments.  The program is similar to JROTC; it's career education and community service.  There are also law enforcement programs in some high schools, that give students good exposure to what police work is really like.

As to feds...  If you go fed, you pretty much WILL be expected to move as the agency demands.  For some federal agencies, if you don't do sufficient time in various places, including a headquarters tour, you won't move up the ladder.  To me, what most feds do is boring.  It's mostly paper chases and paper work.  Feds DO, with very few exceptions, require a 4-year degree.  Most state police departments also will expect you to be willing to move to where they need you within the state.

Education-wise -- most police departments don't require college.  Some require it for advancement, and the days of a police chief without at least a bachelor's (and often a master's or higher) are slipping by.  Even in a 6 or 7 man department, there's just so much that the chief has to know beyond being a good cop...  Some, but not all, forces will pay you more for a degree.  That said -- few US agencies hire people as cops below age 21.  You've got 3 basic choices about what to do with that time, because sitting on your *** and doing nothing is a non-starter.  You can work, in some capacity, and get some decent life history and show responsibility.  You'll find that almost any job has some usefulness in law enforcement...  Or you can join the military.  Cost/benefits there are covered well by others -- but there IS a war on, and you've got other concerns there.  Finally, you can go to school...  The bottom line here is simple:  You can't spend 3 or 4 years going to parties, spinning your wheels, and doing nothing even in the current climate where agencies are fighting hard for a small talent pool.

Your background will be examined.  That assault will come up; be ready to explain it.  It's most likely that, with a decent and honest explanation, it won't be a problem.  What they will want to know is that your judgement has improved; in today's world, the liability of hiring a cop who can't rein in their temper is not something that anyone can tolerate.  Stay away from drugs, alcohol, and do your best to avoid "stupid kid stunts."  You also need a good driving record.  

Languages...  Learn at least one.  Start now.  And learn it right, not what some of your buddies feel like teaching you.  (For example... at least in my area, calling Latinos "Chicanos" would not go over especially well...)  I don't know what happened between you and the Spanish teacher at your school; in all honesty, given some of your posts, I've got a feeling that the communication problem that led to you being insulted was probably 2-way.  Spanish is very useful and may be required soon in at least some areas.  Asian languages are also highly desired in many places.  Middle Eastern languages are of special interest federally, for obvious reasons.

I'd also suggest looking at several of the police related forums on the internet.  Be cautious; there are lots of posers and wannabes on the web who aren't half of what they claim to be.  I personally suggestLaw Enforcement Forums simply because they make it clear who is and is not a real cop -- and they have a very stringent verification process.  But, you've got to understand that particular site is run by cops, for cops, and it's got a certain feel because of that.

Right now -- this is what I'd suggest you do.  Keep researching career options.  If you don't go into the military, I encourage you to go to school.  And to work.  Getting out on your own after high school isn't a bad thing.  But the main thing is to keep researching lots of careers.  I bet your interests change at least once more before you graduate.


----------



## Drac (Jul 26, 2007)

jks9199 said:


> You want to become a cop because you don't like how the military is treating soldiers. You really think cops, feds, or other LEOs get treated better?


 
Worse at times...





			
				jks9199 said:
			
		

> Right now -- this is what I'd suggest you do. Keep researching career options. If you don't go into the military, I encourage you to go to school. And to work. Getting out on your own after high school isn't a bad thing. But the main thing is to keep researching lots of careers. I bet your interests change at least once more before you graduate.


 
At least once...


----------



## CuongNhuka (Jul 26, 2007)

bushidomartialarts said:


> I have mixed feelings about the following response, but I'm going to throw it out there with the following caveat: _I am not necessarily recommending this course of action, just letting you know about the options._
> 
> Go talk to an armed forces recruiter. The Army will pay for college. Police forces _love_ to hire military types. Many police forces will take your military time into consideration when figuring out your seniority for things like pay and vacation. Lots of armed forces skills feed right into police work: field medic, firearms, tactical response.
> 
> ...


 
I was planning on going into Military and going into computers, like I said. I decided against it because of how the Military is treating some of it's soldiers. I don't care about the war, cause like I said, I was going to go into computers.


----------



## CuongNhuka (Jul 26, 2007)

Drac said:


> Cannot anything more than what has already posted..Military is an excellent leg up to LE..As far as speaking Spanish goes there were a couple of departments I heard of where that skill was HIGHLY DESIRABLE and every effort was undertaken to get that person in..


 
Which department? I might look into it.


----------



## CuongNhuka (Jul 26, 2007)

Tez3 said:


> I can't speak for your law enforcement agencies of course but over here we look for maturity as much as anything else, if someone still in their teens applies they tend to be told go away and get some life experience for a couple of years then come back. It can be anything, volunteering on charity projects, working abroad, even back packing around Europe. anything that can show you can look after yourself, not in a martial arts context but that you have learned life skills.Ex service personal are ideal in that respect but can also make bad candidates in that they can be fixed in their military ways, depends on the candidate and also what corps they were in.


 
Makes me want to look into volenteer work again... and backpacking around Europe.


----------



## CuongNhuka (Jul 26, 2007)

OK, there is too much of JKS's post to quote, so I'll go with out it.

I'll check out those links here soon. And I'm atleast hopeing they are treated better. I know for a fact that the Fire Fighters in my area are going through a little bit of a fight with themselves (like fireing almost a third of the local force), so I'm going to avoid that as well.

I'm going to look into Explorer Programs little latter on, and Federal/State LEOs are not in the picture at the moment. Maybe if I get a steady job with a local LEO, I'll check out going up. But, I don't think it would be wise to go Federal with out haveing experience.

Right now I'm thinking, because of the point about being 21, I'll get a 4 year degree then join (or atleast try). My only real problem with this is my family can afford to help me with 2 years of college, and I don't think I would qualify too many scholarships. So, I might have a bit of a finicail problem. I dont suppose a Police Department might help pay student loans?

The part about my record, and staying out of trouble kinda goes with out saying. But I do understand why you would make sure to point it out.

Languages, I don't think there are too many people in my area who speak an Asian Language (expct the small community that's Vietnamese), so I don't think would be too mcuh of a problem. As for why I said Chicano/Chica, it's because everyone with blood south of the border (that I know) gets mad if DON'T use that term. Why they don't like any other term is beyond me. I'm just letting muscle memory take over with that.

I'll look into that forum, and I will look into other carrer options.


----------



## Tez3 (Jul 26, 2007)

It's not really what you do with the time whether working, volunteering or backpacking, it more that you can show you can make decisions, have interacted with a wide range of people, travel is good as it shows independance, that sort of thing. Volunteering to work with a charity abroad cabnbe useful for the charity and for you as well as being good fun. It shows social awareness and that you can be practical as well. Just saying you want to help people is not enough, if you can demonstrate that you can put your money where your mouth is that's very acceptable.
Can I ask, when you say Spanish is that what we'd know as European Spanish (Castilian) or South American Spanish?


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jul 26, 2007)

There are other options you can try right now without having to wait, , if you like, that will give you a feel on whether long term military service is right for you:

*28 states have a non-federalized, volunteer State Guard. You aren't paid, and you drill about one weekend a month, in my particular guard you have to maintain 50% attenddance to stay in good standing and 70% to get promoted plus FEMA courses on your own time. 

One benefit is that State Guards, unlike the National Guard, cannot be federalized.(cannot be deployed outside their own state's borders). You will get to help serve your country without getting entangled in something that started out as a noble cause but was IMO perverted into something else. You would be Homeland Security. PERIOD.

Here's the site for the MA State Guard for info purposes ( www.mastateguard.com )

You can start in a State Guard at 17.

Another option you can consider as early as 16 is to check out the U.S. Civil Air Patrol ( www.cap.gov ). From 16 to 21 you'll be a cadet, after 21 you become a senior member, an adult officer. 

Besides their cadet program, the CAP is known for search and rescue missions (fully 95% of all inland US search and rescue missions have some kind of CAP presence), and with the changing times CAP is also being used more and more  on drug raids ( flying over and identifying areas they're grown and notifying law enforcement) Border patrol( self descriptive, maintain a flying watch over the borders), and disaster relief (during 9/11, The Massachusetts, New Hampshire and Connecticut wings flew blood and medical supplies into NYC). 

If at anytime you need to leave your location to go to school, you can request release from either or both at any time unlike regular service where it's contractual for a number of years( the MA State Guard "default" term of service is 3 years but you can request release at anytime because you are an unpaid volunteer for personal or employment reasons). 


Hope these have given you something to think about.

Andy Moynihan

Private, Alpha Team, 1st Regional Support Battalion, Massachusetts State Guard

Senior Member pending 2nd Lieutenant, Beverly Composite Squadron, Massachusetts Wing, U.S. Civil Air Patrol


----------



## Tez3 (Jul 26, 2007)

Andy M's suggestions are very sound whether it's the military or policing you want to go for. On policing what the interviwers look for is what they like to call '"well rounded" people! doesn't mean fat btw lol! Have to say both suggestions also look as they would be very interesting as well as useful. In these type of organisations you also tend to find good friends and a fair bit of fun as well as all the serious stuff! One should never too serious about life !!


----------



## CuongNhuka (Jul 26, 2007)

Tez3 said:


> It's not really what you do with the time whether working, volunteering or backpacking, it more that you can show you can make decisions, have interacted with a wide range of people, travel is good as it shows independance, that sort of thing. Volunteering to work with a charity abroad cabnbe useful for the charity and for you as well as being good fun. It shows social awareness and that you can be practical as well. Just saying you want to help people is not enough, if you can demonstrate that you can put your money where your mouth is that's very acceptable.
> Can I ask, when you say Spanish is that what we'd know as European Spanish (Castilian) or South American Spanish?


 
South American. And I know, I was trying to be funny.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Jul 26, 2007)

Drac said:


> Cannot anything more than what has already posted..Military is an excellent leg up to LE..As far as speaking Spanish goes there were a couple of departments I heard of where that skill was HIGHLY DESIRABLE and every effort was undertaken to get that person in..



Many departments, including my city, give a higher salary to bilingual officers.  Spanish for preference, but in a larger city korean, russian, french, japanese and chinese have big demand, too.  If you want to go federal, Arabic is a good choice....


----------



## CuongNhuka (Jul 26, 2007)

Andy Moynihan said:


> There are other options you can try right now without having to wait, , if you like, that will give you a feel on whether long term military service is right for you:
> 
> *28 states have a non-federalized, volunteer State Guard. You aren't paid, and you drill about one weekend a month, in my particular guard you have to maintain 50% attenddance to stay in good standing and 70% to get promoted plus FEMA courses on your own time.


 
I might check that out as well.


----------



## Tez3 (Jul 26, 2007)

I should say that one of the biggest assets a police officer or serviceman can have is a sense of humour!! Of course it's usually a fairly warped one in both cases lol!


----------



## CuongNhuka (Jul 26, 2007)

bushidomartialarts said:


> Many departments, including my city, give a higher salary to bilingual officers. Spanish for preference, but in a larger city korean, russian, french, japanese and chinese have big demand, too. If you want to go federal, Arabic is a good choice....


 
Like I said, English and Spanish are the only major languases in my area. Next is Vietnamese (spoken by like 1% of the cities population).


----------



## CuongNhuka (Jul 26, 2007)

Tez3 said:


> I should say that one of the biggest assets a police officer or serviceman can have is a sense of humour!! Of course it's usually a fairly warped one in both cases lol!


 
Geuss I'm set in that respect. It's almost a requirement of being moderartly-highly ranked in Cuong Nhu. The more we like you, the more we pick on you.


----------



## Jdokan (Jul 26, 2007)

CuongNhuka said:


> Would 3rd degree misdemeanor assault hold me back? It was a juvinile offense, if that matters at all.


If you look at alot of officers of today....yesterday alot of them were troubled teens that turned their life around...givin' another chance that worked well for them and their community...


----------



## CuongNhuka (Jul 26, 2007)

YAY! I might have a chance!

I was thinking, would being certified in First Aid, CPR, and so on get me "points" towards being hired? IE, look good on an application, in a similar way as Military service?


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jul 26, 2007)

I would imagine so--you're looking to be a form of emergency service and those are emergency skills.


----------



## CuongNhuka (Jul 26, 2007)

Thats good for me. I'm already pretty much First Aid Certified. I have taken the actual test and passed, but the tester was my JROTC instructor, and thus not qualified to hand out such qualifications. Are there any other emergency skills (like First Aid) that would be of equal use?


----------



## Drac (Jul 26, 2007)

CuongNhuka said:


> Thats good for me. I'm already pretty much First Aid Certified. I have taken the actual test and passed, but the tester was my JROTC instructor, and thus not qualified to hand out such qualifications. Are there any other emergency skills (like First Aid) that would be of equal use?


 
Any and all training will look good on a resume...The whole department recently had to take First Responder training..


----------



## CuongNhuka (Jul 26, 2007)

Drac said:


> Any and all training will look good on a resume...The whole department recently had to take First Responder training..


 
Thats like, a step abouve First Aid right? I have a freind who wants to be a nurse, so I'm semi-familiar with some of the emergency skills names. Is there anything you can think of specificly?


----------



## Drac (Jul 26, 2007)

CuongNhuka said:


> Thats like, a step abouve First Aid right?


 
A* BIG *step above...


----------



## Tez3 (Jul 26, 2007)

CuongNhuka said:


> Thats good for me. I'm already pretty much First Aid Certified. I have taken the actual test and passed, but the tester was my JROTC instructor, and thus not qualified to hand out such qualifications. Are there any other emergency skills (like First Aid) that would be of equal use?


 
I'm certified too..............


----------



## jks9199 (Jul 26, 2007)

Tez3 said:


> I'm certified too..............


I'm just certifiable... 

Oh, wait... I don't think they were talking about the same thing!


----------



## Carol (Jul 26, 2007)

jks9199 said:


> I'm just certifiable...



Yeah but we like ya anyway


----------



## CuongNhuka (Jul 26, 2007)

I don't suppose any one has anything else I could look into?


----------



## geocad (Jul 26, 2007)

CuongNhuka said:


> For those who haven't read my post in "responsibities of a citizens" thread, I believe very highly in serving ones country and community. I had also decided that (to serve my country and community) I would join the Military. I had decided i would join the Marine Corps (hardest to get into, and MCMAP has it's appeal). But, I decided that might not be a good idea, the war has nothing to do with it. I was planning on going into computers (and fighting tooth and nail to go to college and get commissioned). It's more the way the Military has been treating it's Soldiers lately. I'm sure they will figure themselves out, sooner or later, I just don't want to be in while they're getting it right.
> So, I decided that the Police would be a viable option. I would still be serving my community (and a little more directly), but I don't have to worry about being fined when I get out. So, as for the actual question. Does anyone know what I should do NOW while I'm still in high school. Like classes I should take, any out-of-school organizations I should join, community service, that kind of thing. Also, do I need to college to be a Cop in most mid-large cities? Or, would the police help to pay for my going to College?


 
I'm a former Marine and am now considering the police force. But if I could do it all over again, I would do something like this:
1) graduate HS 2) take a full load of college (gen.ed classes) for at least one semester - if you join the military with college credits earned, there are cash and rank bonuse straight out of basic training 3) research ALL branches for the field of study of interest - if computer information systems is your interest, then I suggest looking into the Navy and the Military Intelligence - use your computer programming experience to play with satelites while sitting at the Pentagon or on an air craft carrier 4) use your interest/experience as a MA and try out for the Navy Seals after you get into the intelligence field 5) while in the military, continue with college classes via correspondance if you're out of country. Either military or police, get in the habit of running as one part of your physical conditioning. Just my 2 cents. Cheers


----------



## jks9199 (Jul 26, 2007)

CuongNhuka said:


> Right now I'm thinking, because of the point about being 21, I'll get a 4 year degree then join (or atleast try). My only real problem with this is my family can afford to help me with 2 years of college, and I don't think I would qualify too many scholarships. So, I might have a bit of a finicail problem. I dont suppose a Police Department might help pay student loans?


 
Many municipal governments will, with some strings, reimburse you for education while you're employed, but not before you got hired.  But you're painting an inappropriately dismal picture of your financial aid situation.  There's lots of aid out there, in lots of different ways, from grants to loans.  Now is the time to start learning how the systems work, so that you can position yourself when you start school.  You might also want to research the Police Corps program.  If it's still in existence, it's basically ROTC for cops.  They'll pay for school, guarantee you a job (assuming you meet the basic qualifications) when you graduate, and provide training.  I don't know if it's been maintained or not.


----------



## MJS (Jul 26, 2007)

CuongNhuka said:


> I don't suppose any one has anything else I could look into?


 
Have you given any thought to being a Correction Officer?


----------



## Drac (Jul 26, 2007)

MJS said:


> Have you given any thought to being a Correction Officer?


 
Your MA training will come in real handy on a daily basis..A buddy of mine was a CO and he said it was the *ROUGHEST* job he ever held..Now he's a copper...


----------



## MJS (Jul 26, 2007)

Drac said:


> Your MA training will come in real handy on a daily basis..A buddy of mine was a CO and he said it was the *ROUGHEST* job he ever held..Now he's a copper...


 
Yes, I second that!  I did that for a while.  CT has 3 jails, the rest are prisons.  I worked in one of the jails.  Basically, they're all pre-sentence there, so the turn-over is amazing.  New faces all the time, and certainly some of the biggest PITAs that I've ever seen. LOL!  

State jobs are good though.  The benes are great!


----------



## Drac (Jul 26, 2007)

MJS said:


> Yes, I second that! I did that for a while. CT has 3 jails, the rest are prisons. I worked in one of the jails. Basically, they're all pre-sentence there, so the turn-over is amazing. New faces all the time, and certainly some of the biggest PITAs that I've ever seen. LOL!
> 
> State jobs are good though. The benes are great!


 
The benes would be the ONLY attraction for me..I did fancy a position on the cell extraction team, but the rest of the time you have to deal with the scumbags in general population....


----------



## MJS (Jul 26, 2007)

Drac said:


> The benes would be the ONLY attraction for me..I did fancy a position on the cell extraction team, but the rest of the time you have to deal with the scumbags in general population....


 
Its funny because there were a few times when I was the lucky one to get held over for mids.  Once everyone was locked up for the night and the count was done, 2 guys were allowed out to clean the hallways, dayrooms, showers, etc.  I almost **** when I discovered that the 2 guys that were designated to clean were facing murder charges!!  Whats funny, is that you'd think these would be the ones to give the most trouble.  Nope, not them.  Two guys that probably wouldn't think twice about killing me and they never gave me a headache!


----------



## Drac (Jul 26, 2007)

MJS said:


> Its funny because there were a few times when I was the lucky one to get held over for mids. Once everyone was locked up for the night and the count was done, 2 guys were allowed out to clean the hallways, dayrooms, showers, etc. I almost **** when I discovered that the 2 guys that were designated to clean were facing murder charges!! Whats funny, is that you'd think these would be the ones to give the most trouble. Nope, not them. Two guys that probably wouldn't think twice about killing me and they never gave me a headache!


 
It's a puzzler...


----------



## CuongNhuka (Jul 26, 2007)

MJS said:


> Two guys that probably wouldn't think twice about killing me and they never gave me a headache!


 
Maybe they didn't want extra charges? Anyways, I might look into being a corrections officer. One of my training partners is married to a gentleman in corrections. I might have to talk to him next time I see him...


----------



## Drac (Jul 26, 2007)

CuongNhuka said:


> Maybe they didn't want extra charges? Anyways, I might look into being a corrections officer


 
If they are facing life one more charge won't make a bit of difference...




			
				CuongNhuka said:
			
		

> One of my training partners is married to a gentleman in corrections. I might have to talk to him next time I see him...


 
Not a bad idea...Keep us posted...


----------



## CuongNhuka (Jul 26, 2007)

Drac said:


> Not a bad idea...Keep us posted...


 
Of course.


----------



## MJS (Jul 26, 2007)

CuongNhuka said:


> Maybe they didn't want extra charges? ...


 


Drac said:


> If they are facing life one more charge won't make a bit of difference...


 
Yes, Drac is correct, and I had someone say that to me.  Taking away phone priviledges for a week, taking away visits, etc didnt make a difference.  This person was also facing life behind bars, so having some disciplinary action against him meant nothing.


----------



## jks9199 (Jul 27, 2007)

CuongNhuka said:


> Maybe they didn't want extra charges? Anyways, I might look into being a corrections officer. One of my training partners is married to a gentleman in corrections. I might have to talk to him next time I see him...


I respect correctional officers -- but wouldn't do their job.  They do 20 years inside, just like the prisoners.  I think that's one of the reasons (along with low pay, crappy treatment, and little respect) that there seems to be more corruption in the ranks of COs than cops...


----------



## Drac (Jul 27, 2007)

jks9199 said:


> I respect correctional officers -- but wouldn't do their job. They do 20 years inside, just like the prisoners. I think that's one of the reasons (along with low pay, crappy treatment, and little respect) that there seems to be more corruption in the ranks of COs than cops...


 
A buddy of mine took a hit on vacation time and a reduced hourly rate just to get away from corrections and go to the streets in a different city..2 years later he was promoted to Sgt...


----------



## CuongNhuka (Jul 27, 2007)

MJS said:


> Yes, Drac is correct, and I had someone say that to me. Taking away phone priviledges for a week, taking away visits, etc didnt make a difference. This person was also facing life behind bars, so having some disciplinary action against him meant nothing.


 
Do you live in a death penalty State? Maybe that's why? Or maybe they just didn't give hoot to kill you.


----------



## CuongNhuka (Jul 27, 2007)

jks9199 said:


> I respect correctional officers -- but wouldn't do their job. They do 20 years inside, just like the prisoners. I think that's one of the reasons (along with low pay, crappy treatment, and little respect) that there seems to be more corruption in the ranks of COs than cops...


 
And no longer _that_ intrested in being a Correctional Officer.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 27, 2007)

CuongNhuka said:


> For those who haven't read my post in "responsibities of a citizens" thread, I believe very highly in serving ones country and community. I had also decided that (to serve my country and community) I would join the Military. I had decided i would join the Marine Corps (hardest to get into, and MCMAP has it's appeal). But, I decided that might not be a good idea, the war has nothing to do with it. I was planning on going into computers (and fighting tooth and nail to go to college and get commissioned). It's more the way the Military has been treating it's Soldiers lately. I'm sure they will figure themselves out, sooner or later, I just don't want to be in while they're getting it right.
> So, I decided that the Police would be a viable option. I would still be serving my community (and a little more directly), but I don't have to worry about being fined when I get out. So, as for the actual question. Does anyone know what I should do NOW while I'm still in high school. Like classes I should take, any out-of-school organizations I should join, community service, that kind of thing. Also, do I need to college to be a Cop in most mid-large cities? Or, would the police help to pay for my going to College?


 
I am sorry that I did not see this thread earlier.  I would recommend going to college and getting at the least an associate degree and then putting yourself through the police academy.  If you can get a bachelors degree in Criminal Justice then that may open up a few more doors for you as well.  As for departments paying for you to go to the academy.  Well in Michigan there is less and less of that.  Only the larger cities like Detroit, maybe Lansing or a few others are regularly paying people to go throught the academy.  When I went through a long time ago there were eight people out of 36 that had an agency paying for them to go through.  The rest were putting themselves through and then searching for employment.  Irregardless of the above this is a great and noble profession and provided that you can *deal with all of the stuff* (paper works, public scrutiny & criticism, dealing with the worst part of our population daily, etc.) that goes along with being a cop it is a very rewarding career.  Good luck!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 27, 2007)

Drac said:


> Your MA training will come in real handy on a daily basis..A buddy of mine was a CO and he said it was the *ROUGHEST* job he ever held..Now he's a copper...


 
That is really true Drac!  That is one rough job and definatley my hats go off to correction officers that do it well.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 27, 2007)

One of the best law enforcement related jobs I ever did was working for the DNR as a Ranger.  Outside all of the time, state employee with good pay and dealing with mostly minor crimes.  *That was a great job*.  Next step up would have been a DNR Conservation Officer.  That job from friends that do it is very enjoyable but also very, very tense in that you are consistently dealing with knuckleheads that have high powered rifles, etc.


----------



## CuongNhuka (Jul 27, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> I am sorry that I did not see this thread earlier. I would recommend going to college and getting at the least an associate degree and then putting yourself through the police academy. If you can get a bachelors degree in Criminal Justice then that may open up a few more doors for you as well. As for departments paying for you to go to the academy. Well in Michigan there is less and less of that. Only the larger cities like Detroit, maybe Lansing or a few others are regularly paying people to go throught the academy. When I went through a long time ago there were eight people out of 36 that had an agency paying for them to go through. The rest were putting themselves through and then searching for employment. Irregardless of the above this is a great and noble profession and provided that you can *deal with all of the stuff* (paper works, public scrutiny & criticism, dealing with the worst part of our population daily, etc.) that goes along with being a cop it is a very rewarding career. Good luck!


 
You agree with most of the other posts. What, by the way, is a DNR?


----------



## MJS (Jul 27, 2007)

CuongNhuka said:


> And no longer _that_ intrested in being a Correctional Officer.


 
In case you're interested.  Check this out.  This is the website for the CT. Dept Of Corrections.  As some others have said, you're basically a prisoner too, the difference being, that you leave at the end of your shift.  I have a few close friends that I keep in touch with that still work there.  One of my very good friends and one of my instructors, is a Captain.

As for the pay...well, you'll see that when you click on the link.   There is lots of OT, so that will always compensate.  It is interesting though to look at the pay, after the 10 week training period.  The money that I make at my job now, is much more than the 10 week top off, and I'm not dealing with inmates, having to worry about getting into a fight, having a cup of urine or other bodily fluids thrown on me.  Go figure.

Mike


----------



## CuongNhuka (Jul 27, 2007)

MJS said:


> In case you're interested. Check this out. This is the website for the CT. Dept Of Corrections. As some others have said, you're basically a prisoner too, the difference being, that you leave at the end of your shift. I have a few close friends that I keep in touch with that still work there. One of my very good friends and one of my instructors, is a Captain.
> 
> As for the pay...well, you'll see that when you click on the link.  There is lots of OT, so that will always compensate. It is interesting though to look at the pay, after the 10 week training period. The money that I make at my job now, is much more than the 10 week top off, and I'm not dealing with inmates, having to worry about getting into a fight, having a cup of urine or other bodily fluids thrown on me. Go figure.
> 
> Mike


 
I'll have to check that site out. Got any about NE? Were I live yah know


----------



## jks9199 (Jul 27, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> I am sorry that I did not see this thread earlier.  I would recommend going to college and getting at the least an associate degree and then putting yourself through the police academy.  If you can get a bachelors degree in Criminal Justice then that may open up a few more doors for you as well.  As for departments paying for you to go to the academy.  Well in Michigan there is less and less of that.  Only the larger cities like Detroit, maybe Lansing or a few others are regularly paying people to go throught the academy.  When I went through a long time ago there were eight people out of 36 that had an agency paying for them to go through.  The rest were putting themselves through and then searching for employment.  Irregardless of the above this is a great and noble profession and provided that you can *deal with all of the stuff* (paper works, public scrutiny & criticism, dealing with the worst part of our population daily, etc.) that goes along with being a cop it is a very rewarding career.  Good luck!


Who pays for the academy depends a lot on the state.  There are very few places in Virginia where you can send yourself to the academy, and, accordingly, most agencies either pay you to go to the academy -- or only hire officers that someone else has trained.  However, from what I understand, in Texas, many agencies expect you to already be certified when you apply.  And then there are the agencies that don't care what your background was; you're going through THEIR academy if you're going to work for them.  (Most, if not all, state police departments are like this.)

Prospective officers need to learn how things work in their state.


----------



## Drac (Jul 28, 2007)

jks9199 said:


> Who pays for the academy depends a lot on the state. There are very few places in Virginia where you can send yourself to the academy


 
Same here in Ohio..I taught at the open enrollment academy..




			
				jks9199 said:
			
		

> Prospective officers need to learn how things work in their state.


 
Yes..Especially if they send themselves to the academy..Ask how long the certification lasts if they do not have employment waiting upon graduation..


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 28, 2007)

CuongNhuka said:


> You agree with most of the other posts. What, by the way, is a DNR?


 
Department of Natural Resources!  I was paid to maintain law and order in the state parks.  It was a great job!


----------



## MJS (Jul 28, 2007)

CuongNhuka said:


> I'll have to check that site out. Got any about NE? Were I live yah know


 
Sure.

http://www.corrections.state.ne.us/


----------



## CuongNhuka (Jul 28, 2007)

jks9199 said:


> Prospective officers need to learn how things work in their state.


 
Of course. I'm going to make some calls as soon as I get some more info.


----------



## CuongNhuka (Jul 28, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Department of Natural Resources! I was paid to maintain law and order in the state parks. It was a great job!


 
So you had to do what? Keep the deer off each other when kiddys are around? LOL


----------



## CuongNhuka (Jul 28, 2007)

MJS said:


> Sure.
> 
> http://www.corrections.state.ne.us/


 
Cool. Anouther site I'm gonna have to save for further research.


----------



## Drac (Jul 29, 2007)

CuongNhuka said:


> So you had to do what? Keep the deer off each other when kiddys are around? LOL


 
LOL!!!! The Park Rangers up here do alot...From traffic enforcement to search and rescue..Then there is always the problem of keeping liquor out of the parks and being called to deal with a problem of someone who's had too much to drink at a family function held in one of the parks pavilions..Basic First Aid skills are MANDATORY....Basic water safety skills would be a BIG PLUS as a lot of the parks have adjacent pools, rivers, or creeks..


----------



## jks9199 (Jul 29, 2007)

Drac said:


> LOL!!!! The Park Rangers up here do alot...From traffic enforcement to search and rescue..Then there is always the problem of keeping liquor out of the parks and being called to deal with a problem of someone who's had too much to drink at a family function held in one of the parks pavilions..Basic First Aid skills are MANDATORY....Basic water safety skills would be a BIG PLUS as a lot of the parks have adjacent pools, rivers, or creeks..


I didn't feel like addressing it last night...  But conservation police/DNR police/rangers/whatever-you-call-then often have very tough jobs.  They deal with a LOT of people doing things that are very dangerous, that are doing things way off where nobody sees them for a reason, and many of whom are WELL armed AND experienced with their weapons.  And they're backup response time may be measured in hours or even days...  

Plus, they're often dealing with people "on vacation."  Which means they've shut off the "don't do this" regulator that most of us have working when we're home...

And then there are the unarmed rangers with limited, but required, enforcement powers who are dealing with the same people...


----------



## Drac (Jul 29, 2007)

jks9199 said:


> I didn't feel like addressing it last night... But conservation police/DNR police/rangers/whatever-you-call-then often have very tough jobs. They deal with a LOT of people doing things that are very dangerous, that are doing things way off where nobody sees them for a reason, and many of whom are WELL armed AND experienced with their weapons. And they're backup response time may be measured in hours or even day..
> 
> Plus, they're often dealing with people "on vacation." Which means they've shut off the "don't do this" regulator that most of us have working when we're home...
> 
> And then there are the unarmed rangers with limited, but required, enforcement powers who are dealing with the same people...


 
Bravo, well said....Thankfully all the Rangers up here are armed...Non-LEO's will never know the joys of dealing with someone who is normally a law abiding citizen and has diabled his/her "don't do that" system because he/she is on vacation and leaves you NO CHOICE but to cuff and stuff in full view of his/her family...And they wonder why coppers drink..


----------



## CuongNhuka (Jul 29, 2007)

Drac said:


> LOL!!!! The Park Rangers up here do alot...From traffic enforcement to search and rescue..Then there is always the problem of keeping liquor out of the parks and being called to deal with a problem of someone who's had too much to drink at a family function held in one of the parks pavilions..Basic First Aid skills are MANDATORY....Basic water safety skills would be a BIG PLUS as a lot of the parks have adjacent pools, rivers, or creeks..


 
I know we have some state parks with park officials, but I believe most are on the other side of the State. It's a nice several hour drive. So, I don't think I will check into being a park official too much.


----------



## Drac (Jul 29, 2007)

CuongNhuka said:


> I know we have some state parks with park officials, but I believe most are on the other side of the State. It's a nice several hour drive. So, I don't think I will check into being a park official too much.


 
A several hour drive is a bit much..


----------



## CuongNhuka (Jul 29, 2007)

Yah I live in the Omaha-metro area. Which is the only part of State with alot of large citys in it. Most of the state parks I can think of are either way up north in the sand dunes, or way out west in the pan handle.


----------



## jks9199 (Jul 29, 2007)

CuongNhuka said:


> Yah I live in the Omaha-metro area. Which is the only part of State with alot of large citys in it. Most of the state parks I can think of are either way up north in the sand dunes, or way out west in the pan handle.


I'll betcha a buck that there are state parks within 20 or 30 minutes of you.

Way too many of us fail to realize just what resources are close by way too often...  

I live within an hour of DC (traffic permitting).  About the only time I go to any of the Smithsonian museums or to the various monuments and memorials is when someone's visiting from out of town...


----------



## CuongNhuka (Jul 29, 2007)

I'm sure their are more in my area, but I cann't think of any. Which is my problem with being a DNR officer.


----------

